# Create folder method in VBA



## trev.h (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm looking for a VB method to browse and ADD folders, but not with the facility to select files. Something similar to GetOpenFileName but without the files facility, if it existed it might be called GetOpenFolderName.

It's the ADD FOLDER option I'm stuck on.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

MkDir ("C:\MyFolder\MyNewFolderName")

(make directory is what you wanted to find)


----------

